# When it runs out



## CraftyZA (6/7/17)

I've been mixing a lot the last couple of days. Did not keep track of ingredient levels.

That moment you realize you dont have enough vg for this epic net.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (6/7/17)

CraftyZA said:


> I've been mixing a lot the last couple of days. Did not keep track of ingredient levels.
> 
> That moment you realize you dont have enough vg for this epic net.



Where do you get NET ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/7/17)

I made a lot in 2014. Just discovered one made with black knight tobacco. Though to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

